# Giving away all my butterflies!!



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

First of all, thank you so so much to everyone who helped me out over the past weekend. I only started the event on Thursday, but thanks to the kindness and generosity of so many people here, I managed to completely finish the event tonight. I had been away from TBT for a while, and this past weekend has really reminded me why I joined and how much I miss the community. So thank you all so much <3

Now that I'm finished the event, I'm giving away all my butterflies that I still have left, and I have a TON to give away. 

I currently have 69 diamonds, 65 topaz, 28 winter butterflies, and 18 golden winter butterflies, so I have quite the selection.  Please just let me know below what kind of butterflies you're looking for and how many you need. 
I don't want anything in return, so don't worry about offering. 
My friend code is 3013 2212 203, and my in game name is Sam.

I know that this is very last-minute as the event is ending in a couple hours, but hopefully I can at least help out those who are scrambling to get the last few rewards!

~ Sam



*Updated inventory for anyone wondering what I have left:* 
39 diamond butterflies
39 topaz butterflies
26 winter butterflies

So sorry that I'm all out of golden winters, I know that they're in high demand right now, but there's still plenty of everything else to go around!

~ Sam


----------



## Snow (Jan 21, 2018)

I am just down to the gold winter! I'm waiting for one last planting of 6 flowers but assuming it's no good I need 13.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(but less is ok!)


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

Snow said:


> I am just down to the gold winter! I'm waiting for one last planting of 6 flowers but assuming it's no good I need 13.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (but less is ok!)



All yours! I just need your friend code and I'll come drop them off 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Snow said:


> I am just down to the gold winter! I'm waiting for one last planting of 6 flowers but assuming it's no good I need 13.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (but less is ok!)



All yours! I just need your friend code and I'll come drop them off


----------



## Snow (Jan 21, 2018)

I sent you a request, snowdrop in the rover hat!


----------



## trea (Jan 21, 2018)

If you have any gold butterflies left I just need to catch one more. No worries if they are all gone! (Saoirse, by the way). ^^


----------



## Snow (Jan 21, 2018)

(but if you don't see it 0243 6230 690)


----------



## contententity (Jan 21, 2018)

ah! me plz! i need a lot (started late and tryin to finish). this is really sweet ;_;


----------



## Snow (Jan 21, 2018)

trea said:


> If you have any gold butterflies left I just need to catch one more. No worries if they are all gone! (Saoirse, by the way). ^^



Saoirse I am using leaf tickets to catch, I'll bring one right now


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

Snow said:


> I sent you a request, snowdrop in the rover hat!



Done! 
I filled all the flowers I could, 12 golden winter butterflies in total! It looks like a couple more flowers bloomed while I was there too, so there's 14 golden winters in your garden now! Good luck catching them all! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



trea said:


> If you have any gold butterflies left I just need to catch one more. No worries if they are all gone! (Saoirse, by the way). ^^



I noticed that snow said she was bring one for you, so I'm not sure if you still wanted the butterfly. 
Let me know if you still need one, I'll keep a golden for you <3


----------



## trea (Jan 21, 2018)

Snow said:


> Saoirse I am using leaf tickets to catch, I'll bring one right now



You're the best - thank you! Of course I didn't catch it (the rate for these is the worst). I'd actually forgotten you can use leaf tickets and I will do that if any more pop up in my garden before the event is over. Thanks for the reminder that I can do this.


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

contententity said:


> ah! me plz! i need a lot (started late and tryin to finish). this is really sweet ;_;



Any specific kind of butterfly you need? I have literally everything, so don't be shy if you want a certain number or a certain type. Let me know, I've got tons to spare!

- - - Post Merge - - -



trea said:


> You're the best - thank you! Of course I didn't catch it (the rate for these is the worst). I'd actually forgotten you can use leaf tickets and I will do that if any more pop up in my garden before the event is over. Thanks for the reminder that I can do this.




I can bring a golden over for you now if you'd like!


----------



## trea (Jan 21, 2018)

mayorsam17 said:


> I noticed that snow said she was bring one for you, so I'm not sure if you still wanted the butterfly.
> Let me know if you still need one, I'll keep a golden for you <3



I missed Snow's butterfly but I promise to use leaf tickets on one if you wouldn't mind leaving it. Thank you so much, I really appreciate it!


----------



## contententity (Jan 21, 2018)

to finish the event/get all the furniture i need 25 diamond, 23 topaz, and 2 gold winters
*edited bc i just captured some butterflies

i relate with being away from belltree for a while. i came back just a few hours ago to get help with the event, and im already almost done ;_; feeling overwhelmed by the kindness of everyone in this forum <3

i really really appreciate this. i know it will be a few trips for all the butterflies i need ;_; 

i was afraid this was going to be the first animal crossing related event where i dont get all the items ;_;


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

trea said:


> I missed Snow's butterfly but I promise to use leaf tickets on one if you wouldn't mind leaving it. Thank you so much, I really appreciate it!



Sorry about the delay, dropped off a golden and watered your plants!

- - - Post Merge - - -



contententity said:


> to finish the event/get all the furniture i need 25 diamond, 23 topaz, and 2 gold winters
> *edited bc i just captured some butterflies
> 
> i relate with being away from belltree for a while. i came back just a few hours ago to get help with the event, and im already almost done ;_; feeling overwhelmed by the kindness of everyone in this forum <3
> ...



I know, everybody here has been so wonderful and welcoming since I've been back! Pocket camp brought a really lovely new crowd here. I somehow managed to finish the event in two days thanks to a lot of kind people and a lot of leaf tickets too haha 

I'll be sure to get you all your butterflies, I'll just need your friend code and in game name and then I'll get right too it. <3


----------



## contententity (Jan 21, 2018)

i sent you a request already and i think you accepted. im jules with purple hair


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

contententity said:


> i sent you a request already and i think you accepted. im jules with purple hair



On my way


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 21, 2018)

I still need goldens Sam. F you can spare any.  Thank you! thank you thank you!


----------



## trea (Jan 21, 2018)

mayorsam17 said:


> Sorry about the delay, dropped off a golden and watered your plants!



Thank youu (and for everyone for all of the butterfly sharing). I can finally go to sleep now!


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

contententity said:


> i sent you a request already and i think you accepted. im jules with purple hair



Sent 15 topaz so far, just waiting for you to clear your flowers and then I'll keep delivering!


----------



## contententity (Jan 21, 2018)

cleared em, Sam!


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> I still need goldens Sam. F you can spare any.  Thank you! thank you thank you!




I have 3 goldens left, would you like all 3?


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 21, 2018)

That would be awesome!


----------



## Megmer09 (Jan 21, 2018)

To anyone:

In the last 45 minutes of this event, I only need a few more butterflies and I'm willing to swap mine with anyone (I have a lot!). Unfortunately, I only have like 9 flowers right now, so you'll have to keep coming back, but I'll make it worth your while I promise! Add me: 9351 6772 251


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 21, 2018)

Megmer09 said:


> To anyone:
> 
> In the last 45 minutes of this event, I only need a few more butterflies and I'm willing to swap mine with anyone (I have a lot!). Unfortunately, I only have like 9 flowers right now, so you'll have to keep coming back, but I'll make it worth your while I promise! Add me: 9351 6772 251



What kind of butterflies do you still need Megmer?


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

contententity said:


> cleared em, Sam!




Finished the topaz and the goldens, and 10 diamonds!
I'll deliver the 15 diamonds next!


----------



## Megmer09 (Jan 21, 2018)

MopyDream44 said:


> What kind of butterflies do you still need Megmer?



Diamond and Topaz! And if I have enough time, a few gold winter, but mainly diamond and topaz!


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> That would be awesome!



Done!! Best of luck catching them all <3


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 21, 2018)

Thank you Mopy and Sam!, I caught one of each of yours!  I only need four more. It’s unlikely without leaf tickets but I appreciate that I’ve had so much help to be in with a chance.


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

mayorsam17 said:


> Finished the topaz and the goldens, and 10 diamonds!
> I'll deliver the 15 diamonds next!



oops replied to my own post


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 21, 2018)

I have 10 white dahlias getting ready to bloom right before the event ends. If I manage to catch anymore gold, I will be sure to drop them off to you Angel.


----------



## Megmer09 (Jan 21, 2018)

Not sure if you've got any more to give Sam, but I'd be very grateful and could give you a bunch in return! 9351 6772 251


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

contententity said:


> to finish the event/get all the furniture i need 25 diamond, 23 topaz, and 2 gold winters
> *edited bc i just captured some butterflies
> 
> i relate with being away from belltree for a while. i came back just a few hours ago to get help with the event, and im already almost done ;_; feeling overwhelmed by the kindness of everyone in this forum <3
> ...



Everything's been delivered! Good luck finishing the event, and it's been so lovely talking to you!
Let me know if you need anything else, I'll be giving out butterflies for at least the next hour <3


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 21, 2018)

Thank you so much again. Sam I was naught for three that time I think I?m going to have purple cloud PTSD after this!


----------



## contententity (Jan 21, 2018)

thank you so much sam! i ran out of leaf tickets (and already spent $30 trying to scramble to finish l m a o) but if you still have some left in like 30 mins id love to have em 
i only need topaz and gold now >_<


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

Megmer09 said:


> Not sure if you've got any more to give Sam, but I'd be very grateful and could give you a bunch in return! 9351 6772 251



Added you! 
I'm out of gold winters, but have plenty of diamond and topaz still! How many of each would you like?


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 21, 2018)

contententity said:


> thank you so much sam! i ran out of leaf tickets (and already spent $30 trying to scramble to finish l m a o) but if you still have some left in like 30 mins id love to have em
> i only need topaz and gold now >_<


I have two goldens if you’d like? And one topaz. Angel ID  69781194589


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

contententity said:


> thank you so much sam! i ran out of leaf tickets (and already spent $30 trying to scramble to finish l m a o) but if you still have some left in like 30 mins id love to have em
> i only need topaz and gold now >_<




Ah I feel your pain! I blew $10 and nearly all of my leaf tickets trying to catch golden winters lol
And yes, message me whenever you'd like and I'll let you know what I have left for you - I have plenty of everything except gold, they went real quick understandably! Talk soon <3


----------



## Megmer09 (Jan 21, 2018)

I've got 9 flowers in bloom right now, so if you could do 6 diamond and 3 topaz, that would be great!


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> Thank you so much again. Sam I was naught for three that time I think I’m going to have purple cloud PTSD after this!



Aw shoot, not your lucky night I guess 

And yeah, I think everyone here is going to have nightmares of that purple cloud for a couple weeks after this lmao


----------



## Heyden (Jan 21, 2018)

sorry to hijack your thread oops but I've got a spare 3 gold winters if someone wants them just VM me


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 21, 2018)

Do you have any gold butterflies?
I can exchange tbt or anything else?


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

Megmer09 said:


> I've got 9 flowers in bloom right now, so if you could do 6 diamond and 3 topaz, that would be great!



Done! And please don't worry about giving me anything in return, I've completely finished the event and don't need any butterflies for myself, I'd rather they go to people who aren't quite done yet and need a bit of help <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Updated inventory for anyone wondering what I have left: 
39 diamond butterflies
39 topaz butterflies
26 winter butterflies

So sorry that I'm all out of golden winters, I know that they're in high demand right now, but there's still plenty of everything else to go around!


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 21, 2018)

I’ve caught two of the last fifteen or so. And my game is so glitchy. It just forgot that new clothes were ready and that I had changed. And it takes about fifteen minutes to notify me of friends visits or requests unless I log out and in. At the end of this event I’m going to take a long shower get dressed and go outside.


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

Heyden said:


> sorry to hijack your thread oops but I've got a spare 3 gold winters if someone wants them just VM me



No need to apologize, I'm glad there are still a few more golden winters to go around!

- - - Post Merge - - -



honeyaura said:


> Do you have any gold butterflies?
> I can exchange tbt or anything else?



I'm really sorry, I just ran out, I have everything but the goldens


----------



## contententity (Jan 21, 2018)

i finished! well.. i didnt get ALL of the items but i got really close and got at least one of each  super grateful to you sam and everyone else on this forum <3

gonna go back to x-pollinating... i never knew how stressful animal crossing could be lmao


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 21, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Do you have any gold butterflies?
> I can exchange tbt or anything else?


I have two ID 
69781194589 Angel


----------



## Snow (Jan 21, 2018)

Hey I have 1 gold winter and 2 white winter; I think this ends in 5 minutes though? I'm standing by if anyone can use them!


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> I’ve caught two of the last fifteen or so. And my game is so glitchy. It just forgot that new clothes were ready and that I had changed. And it takes about fifteen minutes to notify me of friends visits or requests unless I log out and in. At the end of this event I’m going to take a long shower get dressed and go outside.



The catch rates for the rarer butterflies are so unforgiving. I ended up having Lloid catch most of my winter and golden winter butterflies because I would only catch 1 or 2 even when I filled my whole garden with white dahlias  
Sorry that your game is glitching so much, I can't imagine how frustrating that must be, I hope you are able to get a few more catches before the end of the event <3


----------



## Snow (Jan 21, 2018)

And Sam, thank you!! I cannot believe i finished - I blew a lot of leaf tickets but....oh well. IT WAS FOR ROVER!


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 22, 2018)

Snow said:


> Hey I have 1 gold winter and 2 white winter; I think this ends in 5 minutes though? I'm standing by if anyone can use them!



I know that the event ends at 12:59 AM on the 22nd, not sure what time it is where you live, but that leaves an hour for me


----------



## Snow (Jan 22, 2018)

mayorsam17 said:


> I know that the event ends at 12:59 AM on the 22nd, not sure what time it is where you live, but that leaves an hour for me



Hmm, my game said it ended at 12:00 am! But I just opened it and it's still going. I will check back in a little bit in case anyone still needs them!


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 22, 2018)

contententity said:


> i finished! well.. i didnt get ALL of the items but i got really close and got at least one of each  super grateful to you sam and everyone else on this forum <3
> 
> gonna go back to x-pollinating... i never knew how stressful animal crossing could be lmao



Congratulations! A lot of the rewards were repeats anyway and not all that exciting, that's amazing that you were able to get one of everything. Honestly, it's so crazy that one of the craziest and most time-consuming events would have been on pocket camp. Who would have ever thought that a mobile version of animal crossing would be 10x more stressful then new leaf lol

And thank you so so much, you've been so kind and I'm so happy that I was able to help you out!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Snow said:


> And Sam, thank you!! I cannot believe i finished - I blew a lot of leaf tickets but....oh well. IT WAS FOR ROVER!




No problem at all! Glad I could help you out, thank you for being patient with me <3
And yes, anything for Rover!! Even if he's literally making us sell him our souls in butterflies lmao


----------



## Snow (Jan 22, 2018)

Sam do you have any open flowers? I need to pack up for the night (it's after midnight) and if you can take these to pass out I'll drop them off.


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 22, 2018)

Snow said:


> Sam do you have any open flowers? I need to pack up for the night (it's after midnight) and if you can take these to pass out I'll drop them off.



I'm so sorry, I harvested all my flowers about ten minutes ago so that I could trade everything in for essences


----------



## Snow (Jan 22, 2018)

mayorsam17 said:


> I'm so sorry, I harvested all my flowers about ten minutes ago so that I could trade everything in for essences



yeah same here bc I thought it was ending at midnight! Oh well, I will go inflict them on random friends and go to bed. Thanks again and MANY KUDOS for all the helping you did tonight!


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 22, 2018)

Snow said:


> yeah same here bc I thought it was ending at midnight! Oh well, I will go inflict them on random friends and go to bed. Thanks again and MANY KUDOS for all the helping you did tonight!



That's probably what I'm going to end up doing haha, I still have over 100 butterflies left to give out!
Thanks to you too and hope to see you around the forum and on pocket camp!
Love and kudos <3


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 22, 2018)

Well, that's the end of the event for me. 

I just wanted to say, to everyone I've met or spoken to over the last couple days, THANK YOU. I've been on TBT for just over a year now and I've never felt so overwhelmed by so much kindness and generosity as I was this weekend. You have all been so lovely and wonderful to get to know and trade butterflies with and I am just really thankful for this community and how it just seems to get better and better the longer I'm here. It was just really cool to see so many people brought together by a very demanding cat and some ridiculously low catch rates. 
See you guys around <3


----------

